# Best Value for money Desktop within 85k



## lordirecto (Feb 16, 2011)

I am currently analyzing to get a desktop within 85k. I have managed to decide on these components so far. I would like you to suggest me any changes that I need to do inorder for me to keep the config within my budget.
The config is as follows.

Processor: Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU @ ~9.7k
Mobo: Asus P8P67 @ ~10.4k
CPU cooler: CoolerMaster V6 GT @ ~4.8k
RAM: Gskill ripjaws 2x1GB 1333 F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT *2 @ ~3k
GPU: ASUS HD6950 2GB GDDR5  @ ~20K
HDD: Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ ~1.8k
PSU: Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA ( 950W ) Modular @ ~7.9k
Cabinet: CoolerMaster 690 II Plus with side-window @ ~5k
Monitor: DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ ~13.7k
Keyboard: Logitech G110 @ ~3.3k
UPS: APC 1000VA @ 5k
DVD Drive: LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k

Total ~ 85.5k

I do not need a mouse as I already have a G500. I also have my old Creative speakers, but I use earphones almost 99% of the time.

I do want to go for a Sandy Bridge configuration, as I think it is more future proof than Nehalam based processors. 
I am unsure of the mother board as I am not sure if it will be compatible with CM V6 GT, so any suggestion on that will help a lot. Also is there any motherboards that will give same or better performance at this price range?
The PSU seems like an over kill, but I also feel that a modular power supply will help a lot in having a organised cabinet. Is there any PSU that will offer modularity in the same price range?
I seriously would like to know if I should go for a cabinet with side window. Performance is more important to me than looks. So please let me know if adding a fan on the side will enhance air flow, or just create a turbulance in the cabinet?
The monitor seems to be the most difficult decision. I need a monitor that will be HD of 1080p. Also I do not want a small monitor that will cause excessive eye strain. I also found a few Samsung monitors that were 24" and only costs 10k, which I seriously doubt its performance.
I would like to know the performance of G110 keyboard. Some people tell that it does not type smooth, is it true?
Do any one know how to hook up a Secondary cell to the UPS so that it can provide atleast 2 hours of stand by? Or going for some company based back up power is better?

I do not plan to overclock in the near future. I may over clock depending up on upgradation that I might go for in future.

I intend to use this computer for intense gaming, lots of reading, and working on network simulation softwares, linux and windows server OS.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k~
Noctua NH U12P SE2 @ 3.5k~
Asus P8P67 @ 10k
Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1600MHz @ 2.6k
Zotac GTX570 @ 20k
WDC 500GB Blue @ 1.7k~
Glacialtech GP AX950 AA Modular @ 7.9k
CM HAF 912 Advanced @ 6k
Dell Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
APC 1000VA @ 5k~
Razer Arctosa @ 2k~
LG 22x Sata DVD @ 0.9k

Total - 84.3k

that psu is a bang for buck.
I suggest u 570 as amd's linux drivers are bad. but will you work on linux professionally or just for the sake of trying it?
U need a k for oc. That cooler is sufficient.
but wait for sandy bridge mobo revisions.
you need to arrange fans for proper airflow.
ultrasharp is bst at that range.


----------



## d3p (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree with Jas, but don't go with Zotac GTX 570, check Palit GTX 570 Sonic Platinum Edition [Factory overcloked] - 22k.

Check water cooler Corsair H70 - 5k

Don't go with 912, the internal built sucks not quite spacious when you need to upgrade.

Check NZXT phantom Full Tower - 7k. [This is the chepest full tower available in the market till date]

Add a little more bucks.
IMO a corsair 850w - 6.5k will do the job.


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 16, 2011)

+1 for jaskanwars config
V6 is a waste in my opinion and also as you budget permits you can go for gtx570 its overall performance is better than 6970 also jaskanwars config totaled at 84.3k you could get yourself CM HAF 922 for the extra .7k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

@dep5kor
palit cards suck! problematic.
Noctua NH-D14 is better at 4.6k but he doesnt need those. the sandybridge cpus are very cool even at oc. 
AFAIK NZXT Phantom is 8.5k not 7k. where did you find that pricing.
corsair 850w is again 7.4k~. and that glacialtech is just a steal at that price.

@abirthedevil
actually 6970 is very little better in raw performance. but not that noticeable. so we have to give suggestions based on requirements.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 16, 2011)

I will be working on Linux professionally, so I dont think driver issues are hard to deal with.
The reason I want to go for a basic Sandy Bridge processor, i5 2400,  is that I will upgrade the processor in six-eight months.
I just found that MSi has priced its P67 mobo lesser than Asus, so now the question is, is it of good quality?
I read somewhere in the internet that Intel has started shipping the B3 stepping from 14th Feb. So is it correct to assume that all mobo manufacturers have revised their motherboards? Check this Link: Click Here.
You have suggested CM HAF 912. I find that the 912 weighs less than the CM 690 II. Also 912 is 200 mm wide, whereas 690 II is 214 mm wide.
I do not feel there is much perfomance difference between the i5 2400 and i5 2500, just a difference of 0.3 GHz in Turbo mode. So does that make a huge difference to justify the variation in price? Since I will be using a dedicated graphics, the CPU graphics wont make any difference, correct?


----------



## d3p (Feb 16, 2011)

@lordirecto : Just take a 12v with 72AH ot higher battery, which is used in a car.
Without any issues it will give a back up of 3hrs +.
BTW which UPS you own currently ?

Remove the existing one or try connecting them in series. Like "-" end of one to "+"of another.
For more info on this check any remote controller of TV or DVD for battery connections.

@Jas : Check all the prices with Golcha IT Bangalore, even i heard the same goes with a chennai shops too.

But i personally have used Palit cards & they are better in terms of cooling as well as performance.
refer this link : *www.guru3d.com/article/palit-geforce-gtx-570-sonic-platinum-review/

i'm not a fan boy of Palit, but Zotac even performs well.

NZXT Phantom : 7k
Corsair HX850 : 6.5k
Seasonic 850 : 6.2k
CM Silent Pro : 7k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

2500k is needed for oc. you cant oc 2400. and 2500k is very good processor. worth it. in your budget. recommended.
asus is better then that  msi p67. their UEFI is also better.
wait for revisions. let vickybat reply.
haf912 advanced is 230mm wide and why you need more weight?
2500k is justified at that price.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 16, 2011)

@dep5kor: I am having a APC ES 500 UPS with me. NZXT Phantom seems like a good option.
@Jas: I assume that heavier cabinets can contain vibrations better. And so I have a preference for heavier cabinets. My bad, I did not notice that you were suggesting the K version. I was in a hurry and took it as i5 2500. I accept your suggestion justifies it.


----------



## d3p (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, Basic Funda of Electronics.

P=VI [where V= applied voltage, I = Current]

APC EC 500UPS is just a 300w & 500VA [output 500w]. so it means if you supply 230v then it draws 1.34 Amps of Current only for recharging the battery & takes certain amount of time to recharge it. This current calculations doesn't includes your PC load.

Now a 500VA or Watts is nothing but total equivalent power of load it can handle & the total time of backup depends upon the AH [Amps per Hour] timings of the battery.

Higher the amount of the AH in the battery the more the back up time.

Any car battery with a 36AH or more than that can able to give back up to your home appliances also & i have used the same with a Intex 600Va UPS & got back up of some 3 hours without any interruptions.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

lord haf is very good one. otherwise look at phantom for 8.7k..another is storm scout for 6-7k.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

*@ Lorddirecto*

I agree with jaskanwar's choice of processor. Its a k variant and has unlocked multiplier which lets you overclock. No point in adding noctual or cm v6 coolers on an i5 2400 as it cannot be overclocked at all and stock cooler will suffice. *So i5 2500k all the way*.  

Asus boards are rock solid and again jaskanwar's suggestion is excellent. You can also look for p67 pro and sabertooth boards from asus but the current board is very good for the price.

Now for gpu i guess you have locked the gtx 570 and its truly a wonderful choice. But you are a bit confused on the board partners. Now all over india , prices of gtx 570 has reduced to 20k . At this budget, check *MSI N570 GTX * & *ASUS GTX 570.*

The latter has a good cooler and you can check its review *here*.

Choose your pick from the above. Now palit cards are also good and come with full 3 years warranty and thats not at all an issue. But 570 is already a good performer factory overclocked cards although good but are not that necessary as in the case of a gtx 560 which is a bit underclocked imo. So go for stock 570's from msi or asus and you are good to go. Zotac is also a very good board maker and its version of 570 is also good. Give priority to asus, then msi and finally zotac.


For ups, *APC 1.1kva @ 4.5k* should be enough for your requirements.

Yup NZXT phantom is 8.4k in prime abgb. It gets my thumbs for the design and sturdiness.

Now coming to psu, corsair HX850 is one hell of a psu and can handle a 570 sli very easily. And coming to warranty, it provides whooping 7 year warranty. But if that glacialtech provides at least 5 years of warranty, then go for it or else stick with corsair. AFAIK glacialtech gives only 2 years of warranty. So check the glacialtech model before making a purchase.


----------



## d3p (Feb 16, 2011)

@Lorddirecto: If you are from Bangalore then get the NZXT Phantom from Golcha IT or Computer Warehouse.

Next if you are intrested then can buy this 1yr old Gskill DDR3 RAM's from me.
Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/136938-gskill-ripjaws-series-2x2gb-ddr3-1600mhz.html


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 16, 2011)

@dep5kor: Could you please show me some link where such a setup is done? Because I do not have any experience in modding any of my electronic goods.
@Jas: I cant control my laughter, seems I have stressed you. Yes, I have decided to get the NZXT Phantom. And thank you for your valuable inputs.
@Vickybat: I think it is a mistake on my part that I have not posted my updated config, and so everyone thinks I have decided on 2400. I will add my updated config below.
I do see your point on Asus boards.
As for GPU, I do not feel 100% confident about the GTX 570. That is because I am not sure about the performance of nvidia. I do remember a lot of people were complaining about nvidia not delivering the expected product, and that was when I got disconnected from the *Tech world*. So I am a little unsure of the untested waters. I am considering Asus HD6950, as I can unlock it later. So I need to consider GTX 570 again before I decide.
Yes, I have decided on the NZXT Phatom Black edition.
As for PSU, thank you for the heads up. And I do not want an SLI configuration atm. Just one Graphic card will do for now.
@dep5kor: I am from Coimbatore, that makes it getting NZXT Phantom next to impossible from Bangalore. But I will get NZXT, as I have taken a liking to it
As for the RAM, I was considering Corsair as suggested by Jas.

Here is my updated config:

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k~
Asus P8P67 @ 10k
Noctua NH U12P SE2 @ 3.5k~
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
ASUS HD6950 2GB  @ ~20K [Undecided]
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ ~1.7k
Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA  Modular @ 7.9k  ( 950W )
NZXT Phantom Black Edition @ 8.4k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Keyboard?
LG 22x Sata DVD @ 0.9k
APC 1000VA @ 5k~


Total - 85k+keyboard

*Note*: I have not decided on the keyboard atm. I need the check out the Razer products in person before I can decide.

@dep5kor: Liquid cooling solutions do look great. I will surely consider that when I over clock. I want to go one step at a time.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

Look 570 is a very good card. Its simple-
if u want good driver support for linux go ahead with 570 tension free. 

But otherwise get a 6970 2GB @ 21k. Its even good. 

That 6950 2GB u are saying is damn overpriced.

But currently there is nothing beating 6950 1GB vfmness at 15k. 570 and 6970 actually not worth at 21k consider price performance ratio of 6950 1GB. its sapphire at 15k and is a steal at that price.

But consider amd after u ans my linux ques.


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 16, 2011)

i am dual booting linux with 5650 on my laptop using AMD drivers, their linux driver support has improved in the past few months but still must say its no where near nvidia's driver support


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

*@ lordirecto*

Nvidia never had any gpu problems before as far i know. Currently the gtx 580 and 570 are top performers. Read gtx 580 and 570 reviews and you'll know. 570 even has great physx , extreme tesselation and 3d capabilities in case you might require. And since you will be working on linux os , nvidia is miles ahead on driver support than amd. 

Gtx 570 is a beast and its priced at 20k currently. Get it and you won't regret one bit. Another option is Gtx 560 in case you don't need much horsepower. Factory overclocked cards of gtx 560 are great performers and won't dissapoint you either. Check *asus gtx 560 direct cu* @ 15k-16k. *Msi gtx 560 twin frozr II* is another great option. Their performance is on par with a radeon 6950 1gb at same price point.

But give Gtx 570 the priority as its a terrific card.


----------



## d3p (Feb 16, 2011)

@lordirecto : Contact any electrician who do these home wirings or Contact any inverter resellers, they gonna help you on this.

BTW i'm a frequent traveller to K.G Campus, Sarvamanpatti. I work for Bosch.
Gskill is even a good RAM manufacturer. If you need performance then Corsair Dominator GT is better, but all the XMS &  other RAMs are of same build standard.


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> ASUS HD6950 2GB  @ ~20K [Undecided]


I'll keep it simple.

15k = AMD HD 6950 1GB
20k = Prefer nVidia GTX 570 over AMD HD 6970 2GB

Catalyst in Linux works completely fine for most people with newer cards these days. But I'll prefer nVidia as far as Linux drivers are concerned.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 17, 2011)

I was reading a few reviews and demos of GTX 570, and I am impressed.
@Jas: Now I see that GTX 570 is more Linux friendly and so will help me better.
@abi: Hmmm so I am not able to install Linux properly on my laptop because of ATi? I have a HD 3450 mobile version GPU btw.
@Vickybat: Is Asus version of GTX 570 good? Where can I get the various prices of different manufacturers?
@dep5kor: Good idea, I will ask the local electicians here. Let me check the local dealers about RAM prices before I decide.
@ico: Nice, I agree.

I need to check on the keyboard and RAM before I can get to a dealer and place my order. So if I manage to proceed smoothly, I should be able to place my order by next week. Do any of you have any idea how many days it might take for me to get all the components? I will be placing my order with a local dealer.

Here is my finialised configuration.


Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k~
Asus P8P67 @ 10k
Noctua NH U12P SE2 @ 3.5k~
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
Asus/Zotac GTX570 @ 20k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ ~1.7k
Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA  Modular @ 7.9k
NZXT Phantom Black Edition @ 8.4k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
LG 22x Sata DVD @ 0.9k
APC 1000VA @ 5k~


Total - 85k+keyboard


----------



## vickybat (Feb 17, 2011)

^^ Asus gtx 570 is great. If you can't find it or have problems in availability, grab the Msi gtx 570. Check *Here* for prices.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you think I can get Asus GTX 570 and the Asus P8P67 directly from Asus? Does any one have such an experience?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 17, 2011)

^^ You can't get directly from a distributor but from a retailer. Distributor of Asus in india are "Rashi Peripherals". Contact your nearest retailer and ask for prices and availability. If possible have a chat with Rashi guys.


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 17, 2011)

@lordirecto which linux distro did you try installing? some distro's cannot run GUI installation because of VGA incompatibility so you may need to do a text based installation, i am presently running a modified ubuntu 10.10 (ultimate ubuntu), had problem with GUI install so just booted up the live CD and installed from desktop and drivers can be had from AMD's site but have to tell you they are BAD, when installing the driver i couldnt run it in terminal for some reason and in graphical installation i had no text


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 18, 2011)

@vicky: Rashi? Now I am having second thoughts about getting Asus GTX. I am considering Sparkle and MSi, both seem to be priced at 22,500 on the internet. Which I hope will be a bit more cheaper when I get through a dealer. Asus seem to have discontinued the production of their GTX 570, check their web site.

@abi: I tried to install Red Hat Linux. The problem I had was that it over wrote the entire boot sector. Making it impossible for me to have a dual boot configuration with Windows. Trying over and over did not improve things. I hope I wont have this problem as I plan to have a HDD dedicated for Linux once I get my PC.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

what are you saying?  how can asus discontinue producing 570.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Graphics Cards - ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5

ASUS Direct CU II looks simple and awesome.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 18, 2011)

I do not find it on this page
*in.asus.com/AllProducts.aspx?PG_ID=r3EWBZcGQvxHvrb4.
What you are showing is a cranked up version. I just need the reference version.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

you will find it in some local stores or online stores.
that site seems as if no one updates it.!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @vicky: Rashi? Now I am having second thoughts about getting Asus GTX. I am considering Sparkle and MSi, both seem to be priced at 22,500 on the internet. Which I hope will be a bit more cheaper when I get through a dealer. Asus seem to have discontinued the production of their GTX 570, check their web site.



Buddy that direct cu version of 570 is on of the absolute best versions of gtx 570 out there. Get it eyes closed. No issues at all. Rashi guys at your place will give full support. No worries on that part. Msi is priced at 20k in smc and not 22k. So you might get it below 20k from a dealer if you are good at bargaining.Give sparkle a last option in case you don't find asus or msi which is highly unlikely imo.

Get the Asus gtx 570 direct cu eyes closed as its much cooler than the reference version and is a terrific card. You also get more overclocking headroom from it and might reach gtx 580 performance levels.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

ya that cooler is getting me inclined towards it. just an awesome piece of hardware.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 18, 2011)

@jas: Yeah, might be true that they have not updated the web site. 

@vicky: The web site I looked into for the price of MSi and Asus was theitdepot.com.
They have mentioned the price of Asus GTX 570 as 26,160. This is the link
I sure dont understand how Zotac version of GTX 570 is 29775 on the same web site.

Are they over pricing all the products that they sell?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

Even that price is too much for a GTX 580 as its 27k now. The link u have given is a reference board and is not direct cu 570. Must be an old link and prices are not updated. 

Check with your local distributor and meanwhile i will try and find out the exact price. It shouldn't be more than 21k imo.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 20, 2011)

I do not think people are going to believe this, but this is the pricing I got from a local dealer.

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 12k
Asus P8P67 @ 11k
Noctua NH U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 3.5k
Asus GTX570 Direct CU II @ 28k & MSi GTX 570 Reference version @ 22.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 2.1k
Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA Modular @ 8.5k
NZXT Phantom Black Edition @ 9.4k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14.8k
Logitech G110 @ 4.5k
LG 22x Sata DVD @ 0.9k
APC 1000VA @ 5.8k

Total - 
104.3 k for Asus GTX
98.8 k for MSi GTX

I really want to know if this dealer is trolling me, or is this the prices of the components? The dealer says that all component prices have gone up as there is a shortage for computer hardware following the Intel P67 design flaw.
I am in the process of getting in touch with other dealers in my city to get more price details.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

no dont buy it now. get it after the revisions come. but that are super high prices. especially 570, ram, phantom,


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

*@ lordirecto*

Man at 28k 570 is even pricier than gtx 580.* Grab the msi version from smc*. Far cheaper than your local dealer. *Order online from smc*. Psu is also expensive and * jas* mentioned, other components including cabinet and ram are also overpriced.

*DON'T BUY FROM THAT DEALER. HE IS PLANNING TO LOOT AND DUPE YOU*.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 21, 2011)

And here i though things cost highest in kolkata..those are way too overpriced!!


----------



## d3p (Feb 21, 2011)

I believe the ASUS 570 sounds 580 for the retailer to quote a price like that ??
S*rew these retailers.

Hold your urge of getting this awesome hardware, do try to contact other dealer. 
If possible contact Chennai retailers or Bangalore [whichever is nearer].

Worst Case try Bargaining [Jaago Grahak Jaago Policy.]

Don't even think of buying online, coz the Shipping cost also includes & RMA is very much Pain in the As*, untill unless you don't have any other GO.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^Actually *rma* can be done by any *local distributor* in your city even if you order online. Lets say you ordered an msi board from smc international and it went kaput for some reasons. It can easily be serviced at the nearest msi distribuor and service centre.

In my place, its *"Neureric"* and these guys service msi boards bought from anywhere across india. So *RMA* is not at all a problem ordering *online*.

Talk about shipping, it only *100 bucks* for most of the components at* smc * and they quote their prices including taxes. So its absolutely safe and one may get a better deal too.

They are selling razer cyclosa combo @ 2.2k only. So a great deal actually.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 21, 2011)

I contacted another dealer today and he said that he will "mail" me the prices of the components that I needed. He said that he will mail me by today evening, but so far I have not received his mail. Calling him does not help as he is not picking his phone.
Should I go back to him and ask for the prices? Or seek out another dealer? Do dealers have this kind of approach to giving out prices?

I am really confused and disappointed


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2011)

vicky shipping is included in price in smc except monitors. it was 300 for monitor and none for my other components.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ Thanks for that piece of info. jas.

*@ lordirecto*

Check as much dealers as you can and don't just depend on one. If everything fails, you have smc as the last option always. All products are beautifully priced there with taxes and* jaskanwar* just clarified the shipping charges.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 22, 2011)

Shipping is not included, although the minimum shipping charge is very low in SMC. For Mobo, processors it is 100 bucks for 2 to 4 day shipping.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info on SMC.
Honestly getting info on component prices is slower than I expected.
I was told that Asus P8P67 is available, and so far Asus has not announced anything about the B3 stepping. So does it mean the board that is available has faulty chipsets?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 22, 2011)

^we will tell you when its available.

cilus as you bought now might be they now removed it from their price but at my time it was included


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2011)

i think the shipping charge depends. i was charged 300 bucks on the shipping of my monitor & 0 on processor, mobo & hard drive.


----------



## rchi84 (Feb 23, 2011)

@OP dude Theitdepot is way overpriced on all components. Don't take their word for it. A decent dealer is Delta Peripherals who are based in Chennai. Their website is at Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA

Their prices are ok on most things, But you'll have to call them up to find out the rates on graphics cards. Chennai-Coimbatore shipping shouldn't be that high, esp if you throw in a free trip to OOTY


----------



## hira101 (Feb 24, 2011)

it is difficult to tell of your demand


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, looks like Asus has atlast released their B3 stepping rectified motherboard! Hmmm I wonder how many days it will take for it to hit Indian shores.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 26, 2011)

Does any one know when the prices for the components I have mentioned change? Since I am waiting for Asus P8P67 motherboard, which is yet to be released in India, I am not sure if the prices will stay the same. 
So I need to know if prices will be changed. If so, when? 
Or is it better for me to buy all the components that are available and wait for P8P67?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2011)

^^  Whether you want to wait or buy the available components immediately is your call. Just make sure you get the b3 revision boards. Its not at all hard to distinguish cause it will be clearly wriiten on top of the motherboard's cover.


*Btw, many happy returns to u mate. Wish you a very happy birthday. God bless you*.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 27, 2011)

^ I am in the process of buying all the available components, just to make sure I do not end up over shooting my budget. Thanks for the heads up about the B3 stepping.

Thank you very much, btw, how did you find out it was my birthday?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2011)

belated happy birthday, 

those who have a bday the forum lists them at the bottom of main page. check it out.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 27, 2011)

^ Thank you Jas. I just noticed that feature on forum list page. Its cool!

I want to confirm one aspect. I just pulled out my APC 500 ES UPS to find out that the maximum rated output supported by my UPS is 300 W. What I would like to know is, is it possible to convert my existing UPS to provide a better back up by connecting a secondary cell in series? 
I do know I have mentioned a 1000 VA UPS in my config, but I am thinking of ways to cut cost.
If I can convert my existing UPS, then I can save the money for the UPS and invest it in  a better RAM. So, does anyone know about connecting a UPS in series with a secondary cell?


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

@ Lordirecto: Happy Belated B-Day

I hope you understand the working of a cell & can able to identify the Positive [+ ve] terminals & negative [-ve] terminals in it. 

So please refer the below drawings or attachments.

View attachment 4164

View attachment 4165

If you can't able to understand then create a new thread out of it & i can explain you.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 28, 2011)

@dep5kor: Thank you!

I do understand the working of Series and Parallel circuits. What I want to confirm is as follows,

1. My current UPS' maximum rated power output is 300W, so can it deliver the increased power demand of almost 500W when I connect it to my yet-to-arrive PC?
2. How does simply connecting a secondary cell[liquid battery] to existing UPS increase it maximum output wattage?
3. Wont the 300W UPS circuit blow if it constantly operates at 500W load?

As for setting up the UPS system once my above questions are confirmed, I plan to contact a liquid battery dealer and get it installed at my place.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 28, 2011)

afaik increasing cells will increase the backup time but it will not increase the VA output, hence, wattage will not increase!!


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 28, 2011)

^ That is what I have been thinking.

So I have to get a new UPS in the end?


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

@lordirecto : You want to increase the back up time or increase the VA output ??

Every battery comes with a different charging current capacity & based on that we or developer decides what should be the wattage of the charging Circuit.

As you want to use a 500w output with 300w UPS, it can handle it, but for lesser time.

So if you have a Battery with higher VA like 12V 150AH or 75AH, it will give a huge time in terms of Hours.

But problem with existing UPS will be, when your battery gets complete discharge then charging it back will take a huge time for your APC. 

Refer any internet Browsing centre, they use just a mere 800VA & 150AH battery, which gives them a back-up time of hours for 4-8 PC's.


One more thing, in trains the power socket provides only 110v, but still why are you able to operate your Laptop or Mobile with it. because the current provided in trains are much higher from home.

What does it means by battery discharging ??

Let say a 1.5v pencill battery gets discharged, it means 1.5v is still available, but no charge or Current is available in it.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 28, 2011)

^ya 500va can handle 500w but that will provide much lesser amperage..isn't it?? is that good??


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 28, 2011)

I just went through some web sites that offered battery back up services.

@dep: I need to have a back up of 3 to 4 hours. But I am worried that my 300W UPS wont be able to withstand the higher wattage drain of up to 500W, so I was asking if I needed to change my UPS itself.
To be more precise, in Tamil Nadu we have a mandatory power cut for 3 hours everyday. I do not know about other states. So I need to make sure my PC does not go kaput because of an incompetent Electricity Board in my state.
So from the above situation, my battery back up must be able to recharge before the power cut next time while still providing me with 3 to 4 hours running time. I hope what I have explained makes sense and is understandable.
Now can you tell me what to do? Or tell what are the best choices to go about, and then I can pick the best solution that is feasible for me.


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok, Don't worry in that case take a inverter or contact the resellers of inverters, they will guide as well as you will provide proper support.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 28, 2011)

@lordirecto, you better go for inverter which will be a better solution..just make sure your inverter is full sine!!
@dep5kor, you didn't replied to my ques.


----------



## d3p (Mar 1, 2011)

masterkd.xp said:


> ^ya 500va can handle 500w but that will provide much lesser amperage..isn't it?? is that good??



Sorry i didn't read this BTW.

A 500w rated output smps doesn't mean, it should always draw 500w from it.

It has some idle case & max output case. 

Moreover i mentioned the backup time will be lesser, it means it may be in seconds or hardly in two minutes also.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

Just for an update, I have placed my order of almost all components with SMC. The components I ordered are as follows,

Corsair CWC H70 Liquid Cooler for CPU		INR5,600.00
Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA (950 Watts PSU)	INR7,900.00
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC          	INR15,500.00
Asus P8P67 DELUXE Socket 1155	        	INR16,500.00
Gskill 8GB 1600 DDR3	                        	INR5,100.00
Intel Core i5 2500K Sandy Bridge	        	INR11,800.00
Razer Lycosa Gaming Keyboard	        	INR3,700.00
Benq E2220 22" LCD Monitor	                	INR8,500.00
Seagate Sata 500 GB                                   INR1,800.00

I spoke with the SMC guy over phone for over an hour to make him understand that there is a B3 stepping version for Asus mobo. In the end he assured me that he will send me the B3 stepping version with out fail.

Now I know I have changed my config a bit, I opted for MSi GTX 560 Ti because I wanted to go for liquid cooling and 8 GB RAM and DELUXE version mobo. I realised that 4GB RAM will not be enough for me to run my simulation software after I tried running the same software on my friend's computer. 

I was told that ordering a motherboard separately will have a courier charge of 600 by surface and 1000 by air, for my city. So SMC does charge for courier a lot if I order things just piece by piece.

As for ordering/getting components from local dealers, I must say that out of 28 computer stores that I visited in Coimbatore, only 5 of them could recognize G.Skill RAM. Most dealers did not even get back to me after they noted my configuration, which I do not understand why. 

The best high end computer dealer in my city, called Navkar Infotech, was extremely persistent that NZXT Phantom cabinet was a waste of money and I should consider buying CoolerMaster HAF X @ 12.8k. Also he told me that Intel 1155 socket was a failure and I should opt for Asus Sabertooth mobo based on X58 chipset. Then he started lecturing me that CoolerMaster HX 750W is equivalent to GlacialTech 950W, which I still do not understand how. He was asking me why I needed a modular PSU even after repeatedly explaining to him that I needed a good looking cabinet. In the end he told me that there is no company called Noctua in this world. He then went to the extent of suggesting me a config that was about 1.3 lakhs and almost all components were based on CoolerMaster and based on X58 chipset. 

I can go on and on about the so-called-computer-buying-experience in my city, but I do hope I have made my point. 

I have ordered my NZXT Phantom cabinet from theitdepot.com as they had priced @ 8360, which was 100 rupees less than primeabgb.com at the time I placed my order.

I am waiting for my components to be delivered as I was told that it will take atleast 7 days for all the components to crawl to my place. I will update my first post once I get all my components.

As for the total money I have spent so far, it is a bit more than 84k with out courier charges for all components. It crosses 86k if you include courier charges. 

Let me know what you think about my purchase.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Its a great purchase dude. That psu can easily handle a gtx 560 sli in future.

Post pics when you get your components delivered.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Corsair CWC H70 Liquid Cooler for CPU INR5,600.00
> Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA (950 Watts PSU) INR7,900.00
> MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC INR15,500.00
> Asus P8P67 DELUXE Socket 1155 INR16,500.00
> ...



yummy config man. subbed and waiting for pics. 

get your camera ready. and get a tripod. 



lordirecto said:


> I can go on and on about the so-called-computer-buying-experience in my city, but I do hope I have made my point.



I wonder how Kolkata will be like when it comes to buying my new PC. 
If its like your city then I might just have to kill a few people.....for their utter idiocy. 


*P.S. Sent you friend invite.*


----------



## vickybat (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Gaurav kolkata is a wonderful place to buy computer hardware. You will find components similar or cheaper than online prices.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree. In Kolkata, if you wander Ganesh Chandra Avenue for 1 day and visit some shops, you will be astonished to find and the variety of products are available and at very cheap price compared to any Online shops.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Gaurav kolkata is a wonderful place to buy computer hardware. You will find components similar or cheaper than online prices.



ok then. thnx man.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Gaurav kolkata is a wonderful place to buy computer hardware. You will find components similar or cheaper than online prices.





Vicky, i hope you are not serious.

But few members here like tkin and others were complaining that Kolkata is not so good when it comes for h/w purchase. Even most of the dealers only have XFX and Palit in stock. But your stmt is completely different


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

Cilus said:


> I agree. In Kolkata, if you wander Ganesh Chandra Avenue for 1 day and visit some shops, you will be astonished to find and the variety of products are available and at very cheap price compared to any Online shops.



that is very informative. thnx.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

@Vicky: Thanks! Sure I will post pics once I get my components delivered....

@Gaurav: My camera is ready already 
I do hope your buying experience will be better than mine.

I got a call from SMC just now as I was typing this reply, my B3 stepping motherboard will be acquired by SMC tomorrow. So he will be shipping me the components tomorrow, which will take 5 to 6 days to crawl to me. I do agree that SMC has a better response that most dealers I have ever met in my life.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ you'd have consulted with damngoodman before you order SMC. He knows some good dealers in ur city and he used to get whatever he orders.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Vicky, i hope you are not serious.
> 
> But few members here like tkin and others were complaining that Kolkata is not so good when it comes for h/w purchase. Even most of the dealers only have XFX and Palit in stock. But your stmt is completely different




No man i am serious. Though i am not from kolkata but our forum member* cilus* is from there. He got me a corsair cx 400 for my uncle @ 2.5k including taxes whereas online prices where 2.7k excluding taxes.

Amd processors are also priced cheaper in kolkata especially vedant computers. You can also do a bit of bargaining with these guys.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

i always used to hear people complaining that the dealers are only stocking the XFX and Palit products most. This is the first time, i come to hear a positive thing abt Kolkata.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ you'd have consulted with damngoodman before you order SMC. He knows some good dealers in ur city and he used to get whatever he orders.



damngoodman? Hmmm.. Never heard of him before, also I do not think he replied to my thread. And no one told me about any members from my city!! SO UNFAIR!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^
He is an old member but still he used to browse here very often. I never seen the location in your profile. If i've seen earlier, i'd have informed u abt him.

BTW nice purchase bro.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

^ Thanks! Wish I had made this thread more popular, then I would have met more people.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Hehe, hope i will come and see your rig soon, if you're not planning to leave ur city anytime soon.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> ^ Thanks! Wish I had made this thread more popular, then I would have met more people.



well it was popular enough. if people don't reply its their choice. 

and besides, this thread just got into overdrive. we are all waiting *for teh piczzz!!!*


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

@Furious: Sure you are welcome to my place!
@Gaurav: I really did not expect this reaction from the community. I was wondering how bad you people were going to flame me for not getting GTX 570. But instead you all are waiting for pics! God! I am speechless!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^  

Even i am eagerly awaiting to see Water Cooling kit.....


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Yup.. So am I!

I wonder how Jas will react......


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> ^^ Yup.. So am I!
> 
> I wonder how Jas will react......



he might _just_ do the bhangra when nobody's watching. 

[*@Jas*  --->  *NO PUN INTENDED*]


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> he might _just_ do the bhangra when nobody's watching.
> 
> [*@Jas*  --->  *NO PUN INTENDED*]



HA HA!! I would love to watch him in that case(read stalk). Pity I do not know any form of dance...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> HA HA!! I would love to watch him in that case(read stalk).



take _detailed_ pics while you're at it. 



lordirecto said:


> Pity I do not know any form of dance...



looks like we're on the same boat man.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

Now this thread is moving towards 'What form of dance does he know?' kinda thread...  

No offense meant, just for fun.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Now this thread is moving towards 'What form of dance does he know?' kinda thread...
> 
> No offense meant, just for fun.





well your point is correct.  but *lordirecto* has ordered his rig and i think we (*read: you, me and many others*), as hardworking digitians, can afford some relaxation etc. 

i mean this thread is unofficially over. just waiting for the pictures.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ Well, then we play scrabble till his rig is ready....


----------



## Cilus (Mar 1, 2011)

Guys, regarding price in Kolkata, if anything is not available then that is different thing, but if the product is available then it will have definitely less price from any of the Online shops.

I have built my whole rig from Kolkata and it is almost 5K less than the online price of those components of that time, 1 year back.

Regarding cards, ya, most of the dealers have XFX cards but as I way if you wander a little, you can find cards from Sapphire, powecolor etc.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> ^^ Yup.. So am I!
> 
> I wonder how Jas will react......



react on water cooling? 



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> he might _just_ do the bhangra when nobody's watching.
> 
> [*@Jas*  --->  *NO PUN INTENDED*]



no problem yaar


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> take _detailed_ pics while you're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> looks like we're on the same boat man.



Sure, you prefer HD res for the pics??



furious_gamer said:


> Now this thread is moving towards 'What form of dance does he know?' kinda thread...
> 
> No offense meant, just for fun.



Lol!! Yeah.. Seems people are ready to teach me to dance now 



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> well your point is correct.  but *lordirecto* has ordered his rig and i think we (*read: you, me and many others*), as hardworking digitians, can afford some relaxation etc.
> 
> i mean this thread is unofficially over. just waiting for the pictures.



Pics will be posted on the same day the components arrive 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> react on water cooling?
> 
> no problem yaar



Yeah.. Water cooling, GTX 560 TI and Asus P8P67 DELUXE mobo.. I have completely changed what you suggested me in the start.. Tell me what you think!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Sure, you prefer HD res for the pics??



yeah. take HD shots and resize them before posting here. 



lordirecto said:


> Pics will be posted on the same day the components arrive



exactly what i wanted.


----------



## d3p (Mar 1, 2011)

@Lord: Awesome purchase.

BTW you have selected HAF-X with the same cooler which i have i.e H70 Just awesome man.

Enjoy your waitings as well as Keep us updated once you get everything.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

dep5kor said:


> @Lord: Awesome purchase.
> 
> BTW you have selected HAF-X with the same cooler which i have i.e H70 Just awesome man.
> 
> Enjoy your waitings as well as Keep us updated once you get everything.



No dude, I have not selected HAF X. I have selected NZXT Phantom. You are correct about the H 70.

Sure I will keep you all updated


----------



## d3p (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry i got you wrong.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 5, 2011)

UPDATE:
I guess this thread will be alive for another month 

1.
The latest happening is that the order I had placed with theitdepot was getting to late, and so I had to make a very tough decision of cancelling my order with them. 
I noticed that the price of NZXT Phantom had changed on the very next day I enquired about that specific cabinet. It was 8.2k before I enquired and it became 8.3k after I enquired. The most baffling aspect is that the price rose exactly the day after I had enquired about the cabinet. That made me suspicious about the pricing of the components that they have on their web site.
The end result is that, I cancelled the order, after waiting for about 8 days(5 working days, precisely). At the time of placing the order, I was promised that the components that I ordered will be delivered in 3 days(plus or minus 2 days for shipping), which was not the case. 
I also would like to add that we, as forum members, should start a thread(and sticky it) about various dealers in India. The reason is that, I do not want other people to waste their time like I have so far.

2.
It seems that B3 stepping motherboards from Asus is available in India, but is not for sale. SMC has told me that they will be able to get the B3 stepping motherboard for me only by the end of this month. So the question is, is Asus in the process of replacing the boards that they have already sold and do not want to sell to any new clients?
I also sent a mail to Asus regarding my order with SMC, and so far they have not replied to me at all. Does anyone know how I can get in touch with Asus and speed up the process of getting my Asus P8P67 DELUXE? 
It really is very annoying to wait with only half my components en route to me and the other half is completely available-but-unavailable(pun intended).


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> UPDATE:
> I guess this thread will be alive for another month
> 
> 1.
> ...



ah yes man. serious issues these. 
definitely need new thread regarding the _deliberate incompetency_ of dealers in India.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

@lordirecto

I know how hard it is. 

But AFAIK theitdepot is one of the best shop IMO. I never had a issue with them and i suggested that to my friends and no one ever came up with such issues. 

BTW What are u planning to do next?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 5, 2011)

@Gaurav: I do hope some mod will look into our thread and start a experience thread on various online dealers.

@furious: I would love to agree with you furious, but my experience is otherwise. Since you have gone to the extent of telling that theitdepot is one of the best shops, I think it will be unfair if I do not voice what things I feel are negative about them.

1. When I called them about placing my order, they did not inform me about unavailability of stocks, which is very important for people who want to get components within a very small space of time.
2. After I placed my order, they went to the extent of promising that my components will be delivered to me in 3 days. I do agree they can give an assurance, but an assurance should be true, and never be based on probability.
3. Three days passed, I was under the assumption that I will get my components on the very next day or a day after.
4. Fifth day passed. No one contacted me about the delay.
5. I called them on seventh day. And all that they told me was that they are expecting the component on the same day or the next.
6. Eighth day, when I called them(I mailed them on the previous night that I wanted to cancel my order, as I lost my patience.) to tell them that I was disappointed about their service, they only tried to convince me that they will ship the component and I will be able to get it on monday. They did not even tell me one word that they were sorry for the inconvenience they had caused me.

They fail extremely and perfectly hard when it comes to keep the client informed. To be very honest, the only reason I decided to order with theitdepot was that they will be able to ship my components on time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

@lordirecto

Well, that means you paid for the order and expecting a refund?

You better go with deltapage, they are very trustworthy and reputed dealer and not a rookie like theitdepot.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 5, 2011)

@furious: Yes. I almost lost my temper over phone when they told me that they are still expecting the product. As for the refund, they have confirmed that they will refund the amount, and that it will get credited in my bank on monday. 
I feel that Deltapage is also a bit overpriced when it comes to components.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @furious: Yes. I almost lost my temper over phone when they told me that they are still expecting the product. As for the refund, they have confirmed that they will refund the amount, and that it will get credited in my bank on monday.
> I feel that Deltapage is also a bit overpriced when it comes to components.




you can bargain them and sure they will go down a bit. I bought my HD4670 for 4.4k when it was retailed around 4.8k. Try that too.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 5, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> you can bargain them and sure they will go down a bit. I bought my HD4670 for 4.4k when it was retailed around 4.8k. Try that too.



Good idea. I just checked out their web page, and I do not find HAF X. 
I decided on HAF because I need a lot of room to mount my Corsair H70. Also I love the rugged looks of it. Thanks to Jas who first suggested it to me.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ They are very lazy when it comes to updating their site. You better call them and inquire about the components you need


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 5, 2011)

@d3p5kor and Jas: Since you both suggest that HAF is a good cabinet, I want to know where I can mount the Corsair H70 inside the cabinet.

@furious: I tried calling them, but it seems they have closed their shop and gone home 

About the pricing of HAF X,
primeabgb @ 12k + 650 for courier
smc @ 11.4k + 200 for courier
lynx india @ 10.8 + 965 for courier

Are there any other dealers that I missed out? If so, please do tell me.

Also is it possible for me to bargain with SMC? Since I have bought all my components from them?

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

I also want to know if there are any alternative cabinets at the same price point of CM HAF X (also features, cable management).
I am planning to order my cabinet on monday, so I have 24 hours to make my decision.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 5, 2011)

everything good in your rig. even HAF932 for 8.5k will do..


----------



## d3p (Mar 5, 2011)

HAF 932 is a good cabinet & full spacious cabinet, but i think its too large enough sometimes. 

Respect to H70 just forget, you can mount it without any doubts in HAf 932 or X, but still my suggestion will be Phantom or Storm Scout.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 5, 2011)

^^HAF 922 is priced same as scout. HAF922 is better than that afaik.
phantom has probs with large coolers afaik. so i prefer haf932 over phantom.


----------



## d3p (Mar 5, 2011)

yep even a HAF 922 is a good option.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 5, 2011)

Let me see the reviews of HAF 922 and 932 before I decide.

The reason I do not want to buy NZXT Phantom is that, it does not let people use all fans and H70 at the same time.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 5, 2011)

^ya i think that was the prob i read


----------



## masterkd (Mar 5, 2011)

check haf 912 advanced version too..i really liked that one!!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 5, 2011)

I have checked HAF 912 Advanced, 922 and 932. Why does cooler master have to paint the interior in a differenct color!! I hate it when it is not a uniform colour, makes the case look like some iball cheapo stuff.

I think it is better to look at a few more cases from different manufacturers before deciding.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 6, 2011)

912 advanced is black inside


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 6, 2011)

^ Are you sure? The video I saw was the other way around. Storm Scout has all black interior, I noticed.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 6, 2011)

Cooler Master released a new HAF 912 advanced version..that is what i'm talking about..what you checked is the old HAF 912..new one is waayyyy better!!

Check This


----------



## S_V (Mar 6, 2011)

@lordirecto

I didn't read this whole thread and based on last few posts... 

Please stay away from NZXT phantom at all costs.... (It seems you already know the reason) also it's Fail for mega Hardware....

In HAF X only place you can mount H70 is at rear..... HAF X is biggest in size and space of all Cabby's you considered including HAF 932... 

Regarding H70, again i don't clearly know what proccy you are taking, if it is SB, make sure you consider something Cheap.. you don't need H70 for SB.... unless if you are too interested.... save it and spend that in other hardware...


----------



## d3p (Mar 6, 2011)

1+ S_V, but stay away from 912, its a complete crap & get bottleneck, when you want to use H70.

How about Corsair 600 ?? this cost around 8k

*techshop.in/store/corsair-graphite...er-computer-case-buy-online-india-p-6850.html


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ CORSAIR 600 is a fabulous choice if priced at 8k. But i guess the price is around the 9k mark.

Op should consider this.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep the Graphite 600T is awesome.

Check this. Its of a guy from OCN.

*i168.photobucket.com/albums/u179/denydog/DPP_Power_Blue0003.jpg


----------



## masterkd (Mar 6, 2011)

600T is very good but at this price point transparent side panel or at least side panel fans would be good!!

Check review here


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 6, 2011)

I did see corsair 600's review. Can anyone tell me which is the most future proof cabinet out of the following?
Corsair 600
HAF X

What I mean by future proof is that I should not be forced to buy a new cabinet when I upgrade to SLI, add a complete radiator liquid cooling and add a few networking cards, in the near future.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

^^HAF X imo. much more spacious.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 6, 2011)

if you can afford to buy HAF X then go for it..that's really a very good one!!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 6, 2011)

@Jas & master: Thanks, I think I will order it once my refund from theitdepot.com gets credited on monday


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ The corsair also looks spacious enough to me. It can handle a multigpu setup with hydrocooler easily. The build quality is terrific. Offers solid competition to HAF X.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

^ I am more attracted to HAF X 

Can anyone tell me which of the following headphones is better?
1. JVC HA-RX700 Headphone 
2. Audio Technica ATH-AD300


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

HAF-X IMO, Audio Technica ATH-AD300, but are they available in India ??


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, Audio Technica ATH-AD300 is available in India.
You can find it on pristinenote.com


----------



## masterkd (Mar 7, 2011)

get the HAF x..i really admire that cabinet..price, quality, features- all are perfect..i wish i could afford one!!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

^ I sure will place the order immediately once I get the refund from theitdepot.com. They assured me on saturday that they will deposit the refund in my bank account and that it will get credited on monday. But so far I have not received any funds even though it is almost 12 PM!!
Should I wait? Or do I send a legal notice to theitdepot.com? Forgive me if I sound too cautious.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ Just call them and ask about the refund. Just push them to do it ASAP as you need to bring it ASAP.  They'll sure do. If not, then try to raise your voice


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't see any sort of requirements for sending a Legal Notice. Just call them up formally & inform them or ask when they are exactly crediting the amount in your bank Account.

CM HAF Series & pricings in india.

1. SMC International 
Cooler Master HAF X Chassis - Rs.11,460.00

2. Lynx- India
Coolermaster HAF X Cabinet - Model RC-942-KKN1 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India - Rs. 10850.00

Once more CM Storm Sniper is also priced less.
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=5581

Verify the spacings & looks etc etc..
IMO Lynx is pricing less & customer dealing is pretty awesome too. So better check with them.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> IMO Lynx is pricing less & customer dealing is pretty awesome too. So better check with them.



Go to TE and see the dealer's feedback thread for lynx-india guy Amarbir. You will not say the same.

Just my 2 cents, cause this guy again take 15 days to deliver the product AFAIK and he even created a thread with that info.

Thread in TE


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok. I have sent theitdepot a mail. Should I also call them as I have sent a mail?

@d3p5kor: lynx does price their cabinet less than SMC, but the courier charge on lynx is 960 rupees, whereas courier charge on SMC is 200. 
SMC totals @ 11660
lynx totals @ 11800

I also sent SMC a mail asking about the price difference(also seeing if I can get a better deal than lynx from SMC), I am expecting a reply from them very soon.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

Forget Lynx. Lynx prices on their site are excluded of the shipping/carrying charges, which BTW is too much IMO.

*SMC will be best as they charge very less for shipping.*

You seen it for yourself now haven't you:  960 vs 200.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

^ hehe yeah, you are correct 

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

I am atlast seeing some progress with theitdepot. I think it is best that I attach a screen shot of the mail that I got so that you can see it for yourself. The reason I want to attach this as a image is to create awareness of incompetent computer dealers like theitdepot.com.
Here is the screen shot:   refund reply


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

only text. you forgot to add link.

*EDIT:* ok you added now.

good. now go for HAF X from SMC.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

^ fixed it now. 

EDIT: well, no. I am waiting for the amount to get credited into my account. theitdepot has only given me the cheque number.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> ^ fixed it now.



dude. i am sending you authorization request right vnow via gmail chat. add me.

.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

^ Accepted


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> ^ Accepted



gr8 thnx


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ seems thread lost track from 'so and so for 85k' to dealer feedback and now 'send invite thru gtalk'... 

Just kidding. 
@OP
It will take few hours for your cheque to get cleared. Have you got any reply from SMC????


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

@furious: lol. You are correct, we sure drift to other topics apart from the one in the title. Also thank you for the information about cheque clearance.

EDIT: I still have not heard from SMC


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ seems thread lost track from 'so and so for 85k' to dealer feedback and now 'send invite thru gtalk'...
> 
> Just kidding.



well this thread is all about making friends in gtalk now.
you might as well gimme your id furious. 

but on a serious note, having contacts is better. easier to keep in touch etc.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @furious: lol. You are correct, we sure drift to other topics apart from the one in the title. Also thank you for the information about cheque clearance.
> 
> EDIT: I still have not heard from SMC



You've tried deltapage? Try that option too. Then call SMC and torture them till you get the info.... 



Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> well this thread is all about making friends in gtalk now.
> you might as well gimme your id furious.
> 
> but on a serious note, having contacts is better. easier to keep in touch etc.



Aye captain.

It's good to see me active in TDF like the 'ol days......


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

@furious: I am not sure about trying deltapage. I already have a bad experience with theitdepot, who is from chennai. deltapage is also from chennai. So I do not want to get the same dose of medicine twice.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @furious: I am not sure about trying deltapage. I already have a bad experience with theitdepot, who is from chennai. deltapage is also from chennai. So I do not want to get the same dose of medicine twice.



LOL... Its not that all guys from Chennai is a thief. As i said you earlier, i got some real nice exp dealt with them and not once, but thrice. So give it a try and i am sure they will not do the same coz they will update you the status once in a while.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

^ Ok. I ll give it a shot.

EDIT: I have sent a mail to deltapage. I am wondering what best price they can offer me.

EDIT 2: I do accept they reply promptly, as I got a reply from them in less than half hour.

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------

LOL!!! I think SMC wins hands down!! I just got a reply from deltapage, and they are quoting a price of 11600 plus 150 for courier for HAF X.
SMC's price is 11460 plus 200 for courier. 

Deltapage: 11750
SMC: 11660

I think it is best to wait for SMC's reply for my request for a better deal


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

IMO Delta Page is more convenient as its near to you as well as you can get the product soon compared to SMC.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> IMO Delta Page is more convenient as its near to you as well as you can get the product soon compared to SMC.



point.

*@lordirecto* i guess you *can* afford to pay only 90 bucks more. upside being you'll get the product earlier.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2011)

+1 for what gaurav said. Fast shipping. Even they'll ship it in 2 or 3 days by fast-shipping using DTDC or some other couriers.

And bro, 90bucks is not going to make a difference for you


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> And bro, 90bucks is not going to make a difference for you



yep. he spent *85000 bucks*. i guess *90 bucks* will come from his *money-plant* only.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 7, 2011)

Theitdepot - Antec LanBoy Air Modular Cabinet
if you are stretching for haf x then consider this as well.

or this
Theitdepot - Thermaltake Speedo Black Full Tower Chassis Lifestyle Cabinets (VI90001W2Z)

or this
Theitdepot - SilverStone Raven Gaming Cabinets (RV 01 Black + Window)

antec df 85 is good too


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

@dep, gaurav and furious: I agree that you people are correct, and I can not contradict you. I have contacted deltapage for placing an order with them.

Also I still have not received the funds from theitdepot, even after 2 hours. Is anything wrong? Or is theitdepot just bluffing about the details that they provided me with that cheque number?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ You check with your account, if you have NB, then check whether the cheque is deposited or not. Cheques will take some time to clear AFAIK.


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

AFAIK, a check deposit takes a min of 1 day to 3 days for clearance. So better you wait & check your account the next day.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2011)

^^Nope, 1 day if its weekdays and 3 if it's OS cheque.Since the cheque is from Chennai, it will not take more than 1 day.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

The cheque has been credited into my account at around 5 PM.

SMC contacted me after I had contacted deltapage about placing an order with them. SMC is offering me HAF X at 11460 without any courier charge. 

So do I go forward with deltapage? Or order with SMC?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ Ask both of them about delivery date and choose one you feel safe shipping and if, deltapage gives you fast shipping option go for it. Otherwise SMC eyes closed.


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

oh yeah SMC then.


----------



## S_V (Mar 7, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> The cheque has been credited into my account at around 5 PM.



Congrats... We are saved too. If not credited today... we might see discussion about legal suit also... Thanks you saved it... 

Now all the best for New Purchase...


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ LOL!!!! I guess you are correct 

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

I have sent a mail to deltapage asking them how long it will take for them to send me the cabinet.

As for SMC's delivery time, they have already told me that it will take a minimum of 6 - 7 days for the courier to reach me.

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------




aby geek said:


> Theitdepot - Antec LanBoy Air Modular Cabinet
> if you are stretching for haf x then consider this as well.
> 
> or this
> ...



Are there any other dealers for Thermaltake? I sure do not want another scene with that crap itdepot.....

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 PM ----------

Deltapage is ready to send me the cabbie on the very day they receive my payment, so that I can pick it up from a courier service on the very next day. So I am inclined towards deltapage atm.

I also find that Thermaltake Speedo has features that are not found on Cooler Master. Is Speedo better than HAF X?


----------



## aby geek (Mar 7, 2011)

tirupati enterprises sells thermaltake in india.

tell me your nearabouts ill locate you an office, do mention neighboring cities as well.

possible for you to buy from chennai?

chuck itdepot check this 

*www.theitwares.com/computer-hardware-cabinets-c-101_33.html?manufacturers_id=41

and also do check techshop.in.

all onlineshops would have thermaltake though smc sells cm most of the time.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

No thermaltake full-tower will compare with the great functionality of HAF X.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 7, 2011)

@aby & gaurav: I think I ll stick to CM HAF X this time, as I think the reviews and opinions seems to indicate that HAF X is a proven cabinet.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 PM ----------

I would like to know how I can register my Asus P8P67 DELUXE motherboard for a B3 revision exchange. Does any one know which web site I need to go and register for the same?


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

Ordered it wherever it is convenient for you, but stick to HAF X, you will never regret. 

See you monster over here.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1346506-post7128.html


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 8, 2011)

^ I do agree that last pic looks awesome. But compared to that monitor, HAF X looks small 

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------

I got my first ordered product today. A word of caution, do not get your hopes high. It is just a 5 in to 3.5 converter for the USB 3.0 box that comes with P8P67 DELUXE. Since I had read a guide on how to photograph computer components, I decided to give it a try to see if I can atleast create some semi-decent photos.

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/2671/p1010564w.jpg

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/97/p1010565j.jpg

NOTE: I have no idea how to resize my image


----------



## d3p (Mar 8, 2011)

photos are good, use the same for others.

BTW get your HAF-X in real, then you will start wondering. Even a 24 inch monitor is also not small to be compared with HAF


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> I have no idea how to resize my image



search for some online picture resizer. then upload those resized ones (resized to 1024x768 preferably)to an imagehosting site. you're good to go.

BTW the pics are good. Which guide did you read??? The link from OCN that i posted??


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 8, 2011)

@d3p5kor: Thank you!! Yeah, I am impatiently waiting for  my order of HAF X with deltapage to get processed at the earliest!!

@Gaurav: Yup, found an online resizer for pics  Also, I just realised that I can also resize with paint 
Yes, it was the link that you posted about how to photograph computers. It also had the notorious NZXT Phantom as example 

I just placed my order of HAF X with Deltapage. Seems they do have HAF X even though they do not have it on their web site. They have told me that they are sending the cabinet through Jahan Parcel, and I need to go to their office to pick the cabinet tomorrow. The price at which I have ordered is 11750/-

I do hope they will ship it today, and I will be able to pick it tomorrow itself


----------



## masterkd (Mar 8, 2011)

congrats with your HAF X..after receiving, post your comments on the cabby!!


----------



## d3p (Mar 8, 2011)

do take the photos in the same settings & get us some awesome photos.

I doesn't have a cam, otherwise i could posted some pics of my Rig.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @Gaurav: I just realised that I can also resize with paint



roflmao paint can resize????  
microsoft needs to get a nobel for this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

get Visualiser Photo Resize, free for non commercial use.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 8, 2011)

It seems HAF X has been despatched from Deltapage already  But they have not given me the details of where and when to collect the same 

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

@master: Thanks and sure I will post my comments on it

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

@d3p5kor: Sure, I will post a few pics of the components I received today..... Hold on!!

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------

@gaurav & techfreak: 

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

I received the following today 

1. Razer Lycosa
2. 500 GB Seagate HDD
3. Corsair H70
4. Glacial Tech 950W


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 8, 2011)

yaar congrats but use another image uploader please. imageshack is giving me a frog in ice these days in all pics!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 8, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yaar congrats but use another image uploader please. imageshack is giving me a frog in ice these days in all pics!



Oh wow. Then can you tell me which image hosting to use? It will be best if everyone can see it, as I do not want to repost the same images over and over.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 8, 2011)

google and use any you want


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 8, 2011)

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010566.jpg

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010567.jpg

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------

Tell me if you people can see the photos. I am using Photobucket now.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 8, 2011)

ya i can see. niceeee.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 8, 2011)

Good! Now I am going to post everything I shot today 

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010568.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010569.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010585.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010587.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010588.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010589.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010590.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010571.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010573.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010574.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010576.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010581.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010582.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010578.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010591.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010592.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010593.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010595.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010596.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010597.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010599.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010600.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010601.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010603.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010604.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010606.jpg

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------

I did not comment on my pics as I wanted to make sure I upload them all by the time people come online.

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

Do let me know what you think about my pics, and how I can improve them


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2011)

*@lordirecto*  i'm speechless.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 8, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@lordirecto*  i'm speechless.



Thank you 

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------

I wanted to see Lycosa in all its glory in the dark. Pardon me as I was not able to hold the camera steady, and had focusing issues. The pics are very mediocre  

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010610.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010614.jpg


----------



## masterkd (Mar 8, 2011)

congrats..pics are ok..they are nice


----------



## d3p (Mar 8, 2011)

awesome photos dude, can't hold my urge to buy a Cam.

I won't comment right now, coz i want the whole sys build & get some good benchmarked results.

Anyway congrats, its good.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 9, 2011)

Good that you liked it 

UPDATE: I am expecting to get my Alessandro Grado MS1 headphones by tomorrow, or day after maximum.


----------



## S_V (Mar 9, 2011)

@lordirecto
Congrats mate... Nice System going on.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

..ITS AWESOME!!!!!...congrats buddy.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 9, 2011)

woot did you say h70 burrrr  how much did it cost ya?

and i was thinking does an ips display fit best to ur requirements or not?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 9, 2011)

@S_V and Jas: Thank you!

@aby: H70 cost me 5,600, and it is surprisingly light-weight. I expected it to be very heavy when I ordered.
I did not opt for an IPS display as I want to upgrade my display to 3D later, when it becomes mainstream. I have selected a TFT display as of now, which is also cheaper than IPS display. Since I went in for a TFT display, I was able to go for much better components for the entire system. I also feel that there is not much difference between a TFT and IPS, as it only varies by the quality of image that is created and displayed, which most people will not notice or give a high priority.
I am sure many people will contradict me, but this is my opinion, as I want a good 3D display once it becomes mainstream


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 9, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> I am sure many people will contradict me, but this is my opinion, as I want a good 3D display once it becomes mainstream



i agree with you. i'm also using a TFT LCD monitor and frankly i don't have a problem with it.


----------



## asingh (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice stuff and great pictures. How much the H70 costs..?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 9, 2011)

asingh said:


> Nice stuff and great pictures. How much the H70 costs..?



5600.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 9, 2011)

After a long day and lots of disappointments, I am finally back to the forum with a request to all the members. Since I have bought a Grado Headphones, I would like to get some good music. Good in the sense high clarity. Language is not a barrier for me, so if any of you know any links to good music, please PM me.

Now getting to the disappointments that I faced today.
I did receive a graphic card and RAM, but it turned out that SMC had shipped me MSi GTX 460 twin frozer, instead of MSi GTX 560 Ti OC!! The most hilarious thing about this is that I realized that I had got a GTX 460 only after I finished shooting the card 

SMC has accepted to ship me the correct card, and so I had to courier back the card that I got today.

The second disappointment comes from Chennai. Deltapage had shipped me a perfect HAF X "box", but the HAF X cabinet itself inside was dented to a very large extent in the rear panel(where the PCIE card is screwed). And I had to fight with the side panel to even unscrew it. I contacted Delta immediatly and one guy called "Sanjay", who had packed the case, told me that he never sends damaged cases at all. I then had to talk to Navin, who seems to be the MD, to get a confirmation that my cabinet will be replaced.

I have now shipped back HAF X to chennai. I do hope they send me the replacement ASAP!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

bad of them. especially didnt expect this from smc!!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is the perfect box of HAF X even before I unboxed.

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010640.jpg

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

Here is the GTX 460 HAWK that SMC sent me.

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010615.jpg

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------

I have a question. Does all the twin-frozr cards from MSi have such shallow heat sink fan? From what I could see, the fan was not even 5 mm thick! I really doubt how much air it can push into the heat sink if it is this thin........


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

^why are you worrying of fan sizes? all we need is temps under control and twin frozr II rocks at that


----------



## S_V (Mar 9, 2011)

@lordirecto

That's really Sad mate...

Don't worry since they agreed to send both
**** happens... cheer up....

Atleast post those 460 photos for us.. I love new Hardware....


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 9, 2011)

@Jas: I thought the thickness of the fan blades help to push more air, you know, like Noctua CPU coolers....

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

@S_V: Thanks for cheering me up 

As you wish, I will post the 460 GTX pics now.

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010616.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010617.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010618.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010619.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010620.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010621.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010622.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010623.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010625.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010626.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010630.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010631.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010632.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010634.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010635.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010637.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010638.jpg

I forgot to mention another thing. I had ordered a total of 8GB RAM in 4x2GB. But SMC sent me 2x4GB RAM!! Though I am not sure, does using 4 memory sticks give 2x dual lane? Or not?


----------



## S_V (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting pics... Damn that card is Beauty.....

Yeah,, it's better like this 2 x4GB rams than 4x 2GB rams.. As it's less burden on memory controller with only 2 RAMS.....  
Congrats once again...


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

Sad to know, SMC as well as deltapage are doing such things.

Waiting periods are still more then. You know waiting are good sometimes.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 10, 2011)

S_V said:


> Thanks for posting pics... Damn that card is Beauty.....
> 
> Yeah,, it's better like this 2 x4GB rams than 4x 2GB rams.. As it's less burden on memory controller with only 2 RAMS.....
> Congrats once again...


Thank you!
I thought I will be able to get more performance if I use all the 4 DIMMs, so I went in for 4x2GB.



d3p5kor said:


> Sad to know, SMC as well as deltapage are doing such things.
> 
> Waiting periods are still more then. You know waiting are good sometimes.



Yeah, waiting is really good. I agree. It is because I waited a long long time to get my NZXT Phantom, I realised that it does not fulfill all my needs without modifications. And thanks to theitdepot's delay, I was able to get a refund, I am able to invest in a better cabinet which is also future proof.


----------



## rchi84 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey, put a Black Dot on your PC somewhere. Sabki Nazar lag gayi lol.

Bad luck about the GPU and Cabinet. But I wouldn't blame Deltapage for theirs. Maybe they got a bad piece from the CM distributor in India. That happens.

SMC though, that's a big goofup. Sending a customer a card that they hadn't ordered, is very unprofessional. Whoever did that should get fined or suspended. It seriously dents their reputation.

Nice Pics bro. Happy gaming


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

that gfx is cool. and smc did better to send you 2 4gb sticks.


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

@Lord: How much SMC has charged you for the RAM's ?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 10, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Hey, put a Black Dot on your PC somewhere. Sabki Nazar lag gayi lol.


Well, I guess I have to 



> Bad luck about the GPU and Cabinet. But I wouldn't blame Deltapage for theirs. Maybe they got a bad piece from the CM distributor in India. That happens.


Dude, I spoke to the guy(his name is Sanjay btw) who had packed the cabinet. And he said he checked the cabinet by unboxing itself. I suspect it was him who damaged the cabinet and still packed it as he might get into trouble if anyone finds out. 
Also, I really doubt if CM has such a bad QC, I did not photograph the damage as I was extremely furious with Delta that I was shouting over the phone at those guys. 



> SMC though, that's a big goofup. Sending a customer a card that they hadn't ordered, is very unprofessional. Whoever did that should get fined or suspended. It seriously dents their reputation.


I dont think they will take any action. Also it makes me suspect that they tried to give away the 460 GTX on purpose as both 560 GTX Ti and 460 GTX looks exactly the same.



> Nice Pics bro. Happy gaming


Thank you!

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> that gfx is cool. and smc did better to send you 2 4gb sticks.



Yeah, its an awesome cooler and heat sink. As for RAM sticks, I guess things have happened for the best 

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




d3p5kor said:


> @Lord: How much SMC has charged you for the RAM's ?



It cost me 5100 for 4x2GB, but I do not know if the price differs for 2x4GB sticks which I received.


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> It cost me 5100 for 4x2GB, but I do not know if the price differs for 2x4GB sticks which I received.



I don't think the price will vary much. It will be in terms of hundreds.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 10, 2011)

It is unusual that a metropolitan city like Chennai has a power cut for an entire day. That is what Delta told me today. So the end effect is that they did not check the mail that I had sent yesterday, which resulted in them not seeing the cargo number that corresponds to my cabinet shipment to chennai. And because of this, Delta has not picked up the damaged cabinet which inturn has delayed them from sending me the replacement.
So it is going to take one more day for me to get my cabinet from chennai. And truthfully, my folks at my place are telling me that it would have been better if I had placed my order with SMC.

@dep: I see.............


----------



## d3p (Mar 10, 2011)

i can sense somebody is getting impatience. Control beta Control.

Off Topic : *Give Navaratna Oil a try, may feel relieved.*


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 10, 2011)

Navratna oil? Good one!! 
Yeah, I'm obviously impatient. Becasue I am not able to just sit simply and watch the components that I have with me


----------



## d3p (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm missing those frustrated facial expression actually. Anyway enjoy your Oil Massage.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 11, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> i can sense somebody is getting impatience. Control beta Control.
> 
> Off Topic : *Give Navaratna Oil a try, may feel relieved.*



that's really a great one 

@lordirecto, ya, that really sucks..but don't worry, you'll get rest of the things soon and you can play with your monster!!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> I'm missing those frustrated facial expression actually. Anyway enjoy your Oil Massage.



hehehe



masterkd said:


> that's really a great one
> 
> @lordirecto, ya, that really sucks..but don't worry, you'll get rest of the things soon and you can play with your monster!!



Yup, its going to be a hell of a monster 

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 AM ----------

I received my 2500k proccy and monitor. I am not able to post any pics as my camera is not turning on. God knows what went wrong!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 11, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> I received my 2500k proccy and monitor. I am not able to post any pics as my camera is not turning on. God knows what went wrong!



Finally.... It seems you always have problem with accessories and components.....


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

^ Yeah 
One problem or another keeps cropping up 

@furious: Take a look at my title now


----------



## d3p (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh come on dude, why are you scre*wing up your Lordness ??

Just kidding, Have patience yaar.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 12, 2011)

Patience? 
Now it seems that I have to wait till the first/second week of April to get my motherboard 
I really want to kick Intel and AMD, for messing up P67 chipset and not quickly releasing Bulldozer platform respectively.

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------

SMC has reduced the price of Asus P8P67 DELUXE from 16,500 to 16,000. Since they have not dispatched the mobo to me, I want to know if I can ask SMC to refund me the difference of 500 rupees.

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------

UPDATE: I just picked up my Cooler Master HAF X from the courier office. At long last I got an undamaged piece!!!

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

SMC International is such a cheap dealer. I sent the N460 GTX through air-cargo, but they send me the correct graphic card through surface courier, even after I specifically requested them to send the graphic card through air-cargo.


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2011)

Where are the Pics ??


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

^ My camera's lens is not opening up, I have given it for a repair. Hoping to get it back soon.


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2011)

good justifications for Lord of Problems.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2011)

Check this out buddy.

I got this from Overclocker.com. Just to show a perfect cable management inside HAF.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 15, 2011)

That rig looks awesome! Now that is what a true cable management is!!


----------



## masterkd (Mar 15, 2011)

wow..clean cabinet..awesome!!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 17, 2011)

I got my MSi N560GTX Ti Twin Frozr/OC today. Had to pick it up from the courier office myself, thanks to the great service offered by DTDC.

As for my camera, I think I will get it in 3 days


----------



## masterkd (Mar 17, 2011)

i'm eager to watch this monster perform!!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 19, 2011)

^ Me too!

I have a question. Does anyone here know where I can pick up a shroud? I want to use the shroud along with my H70 to increase its performance. I am sure many people will not know what a shroud is, so here is the link that will clearly show you what it looks like.
Image View | Feser Admiral Series Xtender 120mm Radiator Shroud - Dual Blue LED - FrozenCPU.com

I did find something like this in lynx-india, but it is not exactly what I need. So please tell me if I can find a shroud in India. I do not think I will be able to import it, as I do not have any contacts in foreign countries


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 19, 2011)

^ waiting for you to put some benchmarks for that rig...


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 19, 2011)

@furious: True. But how can I run benchmarks when I am not able to get the required components?

OFFTOPIC:
I am not sure if people are aware of this, but a shroud can increase cooling performance and also keep the fans quiet. I want to create an awareness of this among people, but I have no idea where I can start this.
Hmmm I forgot who else has the H70 like me


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 19, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @furious: True. But how can I run benchmarks when I am not able to get the required components?
> 
> OFFTOPIC:
> I am not sure if people are aware of this, but a shroud can increase cooling performance and also keep the fans quiet. I want to create an awareness of this among people, but I have no idea where I can start this.
> Hmmm I forgot who else has the H70 like me



*asingh* has H70 I think.

*EDIT:* My bad. *asingh* has NH-D14.


----------



## S_V (Mar 20, 2011)

@lordirecto

I think everyone knows about shroud here.. It's just they are not much available in India...

Also don't think it reduces sound in anyway.... Shroud is not much useful in case of H70.... So forget about it.... Even if it does you will see 1c difference....  Considering your cabby , the only place you can fit H70 is at rear only and at that position you don't need shroud at all.. so stop wasting money for that....

Also you don't have to worry about airflow and cooling with your proccy much as it is genuinely cooler than other high end such as X58 or P55 . H70 for your Proccy is wasted and ofcourse money too unless you do above 5GHZ OC which I think it's not safe for your products long term life.. That's my opinion so don't take it -ve.....


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2011)

@Lord : FYI.

Check my Cable mangament.

*i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k575/d3p5kor/DSC01017.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

@d3p5kor, awesome.... Post some more pics...


----------



## masterkd (Mar 20, 2011)

really cool and ya post more pics!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 20, 2011)

d3p5kor awesome. haf rocks!!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 20, 2011)

S_V said:


> @lordirecto
> 
> I think everyone knows about shroud here.. It's just they are not much available in India...
> 
> ...



I have not seen anyone talk about shrouds, so I thought people did not know about it. 

Are you telling me that H70 is a overkill for my CPU?!! If so, what is my best alternative?? Do I now sell my H70 to some local dealer and get a air based cooler??

@d3p: That cable management is perfect along with that new gfx card of yours. 
I also have a concern about the H70. Even when I normally take my H70 out of its carton, I get a feeling that it is very fragile. Is it sturdy like people say in other websites?


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks all for the appreciations. Check the link in my sig for more photos.



lordirecto said:


> I also have a concern about the H70. Even when I normally take my H70 out of its carton, I get a feeling that it is very fragile. Is it sturdy like people say in other websites?



@Lord: No need to worry, H70 is a good liquid cooler, only take care of the radiator, while fixing & cleaning it from the dust.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 20, 2011)

@d3p: I do understand H70 is a good liquid cooler, but it does seem that it is a overkill for the proccy I have chosen


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @d3p: I do understand H70 is a good liquid cooler, but it does seem that it is a overkill for the proccy I have chosen



That thing will be decided after you overclock the processor.

BTW whats your mobo status ?? Worry about the mobo, not the cooler.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 20, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> That thing will be decided after you overclock the processor.
> 
> BTW whats your mobo status ?? Worry about the mobo, not the cooler.



After I overclock? Dude, I do not want to overclock right off the bat. As for the status of my mobo, I was told that it will take till first week of April, by both smc and also Asus International.

A friend of mine is telling that I can change the 120mm fans that comes with H70 to a fan that will have a higher CFM, as it will give me better temperature


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> A friend of mine is telling that I can change the 120mm fans that comes with H70 to a fan that will have a higher CFM, as it will give me better temperature



No need as of now. IMO if you find the temperature reaching the limits after reaching 5GHz + then, go for better CFM Fans.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 20, 2011)

Hmmm I see. Will it make any difference as of now?


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2011)

there will be a difference of some 2-4 centigrade, but cost w.r.t to the temperature is quite higher.

If you are planning then go for *CM Excalibur* or *Noctua* or *ThermalRight Silent* 120mm fan. these fans runs in 2000rpm as well noise is lesser than 20db.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 20, 2011)

How about Silverstone 110 CFM? I forgot its rpm.


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't have any experience with them.

Check the specs like Max RPM, CFM & Noise Level.

Who's dealing with Silverstone in india BTW ?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 20, 2011)

I found it on lynx-india.


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2011)

its cheap, but noisy even.

Silverstone FM 121 120mm @ 110 CFM â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 20, 2011)

I was only looking at the CFM. Will it be more noisy than CM V6GT??


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2011)

check noise level of both the specs. 
BTW which comparison are you looking for ??

Is it H70 vs CM V6GT ?? 
Then H70 wins both noise as well as temperature.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 20, 2011)

I have seen V6 GT in person, so I have an idea how noisy it can sound. So asked. I wanted to know the noise level of that Silvestone fan.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are the pics that I managed to shoot with my repaired camera. Tell me if I need to give it for another service.

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010672.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010673.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010674.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010675.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010677.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010678.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010680.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010682.jpg

I completely removed all the covers, but I was not able shoot as the camera decided not to turn on ever again.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 22, 2011)

the pics are very very nice.... very well shot...i think you are getting a hang of point-and -shoot...


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2011)

*@ lordirecto
*
Nice pics mate. Get your system up and running soon.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 22, 2011)

@lordirecto


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2011)

@All: Thanks!

@vicky: I am utilizing every ounce of my resource into getting my mobo at the earliest.

@manju: Now you think I am greedy??!! [I cannot deny that I am not greedy for performance ]


----------



## ankit0_0 (Mar 22, 2011)

post some pics of the components as well specially the mother board


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2011)

^ I still have not got my mobo. I am actually waging a war with manufacturers and resellers in India to urge them and get the mobo I want. It sure is not an easy task, imo.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 22, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> ^ I still have not got my mobo. I am actually waging a war with manufacturers and resellers in India to urge them and get the mobo I want. It sure is not an easy task, imo.



All the best on ur battle...


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> All the best on ur battle...



 Thanks!! 

Here are the pics of my GFX card, the 560 Ti from MSi.

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010703.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010683.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010684.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010685.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010686.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010687.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010690.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010691.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010692.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010693.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010694.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010695.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010699.jpg

I am not able to come up with other extreme angles to shoot the gfx card. Can anyone give me some ideas?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 22, 2011)

lord awesome yaar.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2011)

^
Thank you!


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 22, 2011)

Jus gr8...


----------



## techking_dinesh (Mar 22, 2011)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. congo buddy
Mine coming Soon........... too excited


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2011)

I did not find any difference between the GTX460 i received earlier and this 560Ti, physically. Why is that? I thought this card would be longer than 460.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ Because SMC changed the label from 460 to 560Ti. That is why..... 

BTW nice pics bro.


----------



## S_V (Mar 23, 2011)

Just becoz of higher series in the sense it does not mean it must be longer.. Both are different series and slightly better design..

My Previous GTX 275 is way longer than 470's. Still It demolishes all games in any settings than 275...

Anyways Congrats for New vid and Cabby...... 

I used that cabby while back and it's damn good cabby..so enjoy it....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/DSCF1316.jpg


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 23, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Because SMC changed the label from 460 to 560Ti. That is why.....
> 
> BTW nice pics bro.



Good one 

Thanks!

@S_V: Thanks.. What cabby do you have now?

I can see in that pic that you have mounted your H70 with the hoses going top. Is there any specific direction to mount?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @S_V: Thanks.. What cabby do you have now?



see his siggy....
Corsair 800D


----------



## masterkd (Mar 23, 2011)

@lordirecto, nice pics man..especially, the HAF X looks awesome!!


----------



## S_V (Mar 23, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Good one
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



I use Corsair 800D which is bigger and spacier than HAF X... 

*Here are few photos i posted while back... click below*
In Post your Latest purchases..

*Currently with all updates....*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/New.jpg

There is no specific Direction to use H70 just make sure the tubes don't bend too much..  Try to use both fans intake as suggested by corsair, it performs way better than outtake... 

Also Don't waste the paste which comes with stock Heatsink, it's called shinstu and It's perfect compared to any other products in market... Also Once used or got wasted you won't get same paste even from corsair. you have to use other brand next time...

So while fitting make sure the paste doesn't get wasted , it's better you take any experience guy help to install it.. It's not that easy as it shows for newbies.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

Coooooooooooool!!!


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 23, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> see his siggy....
> Corsair 800D



My bad. I see it now 

@master: Thanks!

@S_V: Awesome cabby dude.. Who is the dealer for Corsair online? And what was its cost? I think I bought the cabinet a bit too quick, as I have never seen full tower cases before. (I also thought CM was the best cabby mfger)

As for the TIM, I wont waste it and will do my best to install it with out any flaw. I did hear that Shintsu is rare(I think the correct name is Shin Etsu, though I am not sure).

I have two ideas for mounting the heat sink pump. Tell me which is the best method.
1. Stick the back plate alone, then clamp the pump bracket with the pump and then screw it.
2. As instructed by Corsair in their manual.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 23, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> I think I bought the cabinet a bit too quick, as I have never seen full tower cases before. (I also thought CM was the best cabby mfger)



HAF X is just as good as 800D, if not worse or better. Don't regret your decision to go with this cabby. It's awesome. 800D costs around 13-14k prolly.

Well about world-class cabby makers, there are Cooler Master, Corsair, NZXT, Thermaltake, Lian-Li & Antec. Each of them have some outstanding products and not-so-good ones as well so don't sweat it.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 23, 2011)

@Gaurav: True, I will learn about what my requirements are as I use it. And I am not regretting my decision, I only told that I was biased towards to Cooler Master when thinking about a full tower cabinet.

QUESTION: Which is the smallest form factor 2.1 speakers? My cousin wants one and is bugging me to ask you people here.

@S_V: I just noticed your pics, you covered up the window behind your desk to create a contrasting background for your cabby, nice!!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 23, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> QUESTION: Which is the smallest form factor 2.1 speakers? My cousin wants one and is bugging me to ask you people here.



Without price consideration, try from these...

*Altec Lansing VS2621* _*<--Recommended*_

*Altec Lansing BXR1221*


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 23, 2011)

@Gaurav: Thanks! I can get away from my cousin atlast.....


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

yep VS2621 is the way to go @ 1.5k


----------



## S_V (Mar 23, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> HAF X is just as good as 800D, if not worse or better. Don't regret your decision to go with this cabby. It's awesome. 800D costs around 13-14k prolly.
> 
> Well about world-class cabby makers, there are Cooler Master, Corsair, NZXT, Thermaltake, Lian-Li & Antec. Each of them have some outstanding products and not-so-good ones as well so don't sweat it.



Yeah, Haf X is very good cabby and you don't have to worry about your decision. It's just my 800D is more spacier and easy 4 hot swaps which is very imp and makes my Day very easy. Becoz I'll swap HDD everyday to shift data between my 1 TB and 2 TBs.... Also i Like different Zones in 800D which makes SMPS, Config and HDD separate blocks to work.. Easy to Clean....etc..
It's just that sexy(800D) cabinet makes other cabinet looks pale...  No offence...

But HAF X is superior at Air cooling out of Box compared to 800D .. With 800D it's just you have to add few more fans make it good at Air cooling...
I plan for custom water cooling soon and in that case 800D is superior and convenient to work out than HAF X..   

Corsair 800D is still 16,000 without tax and it's not coming for 13 or 14k...

*Regarding H70*

Yeah, both ways are good to go but you just have to figure out yourself which is more convenient . Either way is good... For me Corsair way is comfortable....
Yeah, The name is Shin Etsu and also you don't have to be so picky about such spell mistakes as we all know that you know the technical words very well.....


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 23, 2011)

S_V said:


> Yeah, The name is Shin Etsu and also you don't have to be so picky about such spell mistakes as we all know that you know the technical words very well.....



 
I did not want to come across as a know-it-all. I only wanted to confirm weather what I knew was correct.

I had a feeling that Corsair made their cabinets look plain, unlike other manufacturers. So I never bothered to study its features and functionality.

@manju: Where is VS2621 @ 1.5k?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow shin-etsu paste for free!!!
Thats the best TIM... See here


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 23, 2011)

free TIM? Dont joke dude...


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 24, 2011)

*@Lordirecto* *Altec Lansing VS2621 @1.9k* <--SMC Link.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 24, 2011)

@Gaurav: Thank you!


----------



## S_V (Mar 24, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> I did not want to come across as a know-it-all. I only wanted to confirm weather what I knew was correct.
> 
> I had a feeling that Corsair made their cabinets look plain, unlike other manufacturers. So I never bothered to study its features and functionality.



I am just kidding mate... Cool Yaar.... 

That shin paste is not the same paste which comes with H70. Infact H70 comes with better version and not available anywhere.. It's exclusive for H70 by Shin to corsair..

@Regarding Corsair,
Nope it's not plain Cabinet at all.. If you have time,,just go through this video

*Warning:- Your mind will get spoiled *
[YOUTUBE]oX87TPid_po[/YOUTUBE]

*Corsair launched their cabby's as not only Best and world Class . They also designed to get updates and available for low cost for their Front and Hot swap with latest updates such USB 3.0 and Sata 6 Hotswap which is very sweet and rare thing to happen in Cabinet Industry. I am really Happy that my cabby is update to date for all Features available out there..*

See in this *link* , the accessories for already released Obsidian series is really well thought and designed to upgrade later..
.
....
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *@Lordirecto* *Altec Lansing VS2621 @1.9k* <--SMC Link.



But u can get it for 1.5 from shops..


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 24, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> But u can get it for 1.5 from shops..



Street prices are bound to be lower than online.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2011)

that Corsair 800D looks cool and tough


----------



## Bond_Killer (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, now thats really cool.

But Haf - X has something else offered to gamers compared to Corsair.

In short : HAF X or 932 is good a Air & as well as Liquid cooling, but Corsair 800 is always good with Liquid & HAF X is just little bit smaller than Corsair 800D. Whereas the headroom & built of Corsair is of top notch as well as Price, but HAF is a beast.

BTW let not forget this "*A BEAST DOESN'T LOOK GOOD, BUT PERFORMS LIKE A BEAST*". This is the case with HAF.

@S_V: Whatever accessories are included in the link posted by you are already included with HAF X Cabinet, instead of buying it separate..

Case Accessories - Cases

*1. Graphite Series™ 600T Side Panel with Windowed and Mesh Inserts
2. Hot-swap drive tray for Obsidian Series® 800D.
3. Obsidian Series® 800D SATA 6Gb/s Upgrade Kit [These are common in new mobo's itself]
4. Obsidian Series® 800D/700D Front Panel USB 3.0 Upgrade Kit.
5. Windowed Side Panel for Obsidian Series® 800D/700D Full-Tower Case.*



> Corsair launched their cabby's as not only Best and world Class . They also designed to get updates and available for low cost for their Front and Hot swap with latest updates such USB 3.0 and Sata 6 Hotswap which is very sweet and rare thing to happen in Cabinet Industry. I am really Happy that my cabby is update to date for all Features available out there..



All the above things are listed are already available with HAF, may be the quality of the build may vary but don't go wrong with a HAF buddy.

refer : Corsair 800D vs. Coolermaster HAF X - E760, i750, GTX-480 SLI

         HAF 932 Fulltower vs corsair obsidan 800D? | Rodney Reynolds


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 24, 2011)

Corsair 800D does have its merits, but is completely biased toward people who use liquid cooling. As for air cooling in Corsair, you will constantly need to replace your fans as they age. I do agree that the 800D is great, but I am not sure if it will fit my needs perfectly.

@S_V: It is a pity that the TIM that comes loaded with H70 cant be obtained again
About the upgrading features of 800D, I agree it is awesome.

@Bond: The beast of my HAF X is sleeping on my table, thanks to Indian mobo dealers.

@manju & Gaurav: I have given the details to my cousin, he is now scavenging Coimbatore for his speakers


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

^^Good to know


----------



## S_V (Mar 24, 2011)

@Bond_Killer

I hope you are aware that I used and using Both Cabinets. So i too know advantages and disadvantages between them very well.

Let me correct you in some things here...

Here corsair 800D released a while back compared to HAF X. That's why HAF X comes with little updates but does only have USB 3.0 but it's not native support its just an Alternative. I am talking about Blue cables which you have to run from mobo Back panel to Front Ports rather than directly from Mobo chips. So it's an workaround only. Though Coolermaster promised to replace with original wire with BLUE ones(Till date no replacements). We can forget about that in India.. Also HAF X doesn't not have option to have Sata 6 HotSwap like Corsair 800D updates do....

Also Without Wheels ,HAF X is pretty much smaller than 800D vastly.. Only the Thickness equals with 800D ,Length and Height is pretty smaller and looks very short side by side...

Also HAF X screwed many users with their flaw design in Front Panel... I forgot to mention to the *@OP* about the version he got. There are two versions in HAF X ,Initial Stage ones and Second Version with Revised Front Panel(some plastic protection inside Front Panel Circuit)..

Nevertheless HAF X does perform very well especially with HDD cooling.. I did find vast difference in HDD. Little in Vid cards... But not all in Processor cooling...compared to Corsair 800D..

I think you should go through these ones. Just for safety precaution.. Though Coolermaster did pay'ed many customers their damages. But this is not going to be happen in India. If anything happens...

*Forum1 with problems dedicated thread*

*Forum2 with Problems*
etc.....

I did face few issues with Front Panel but Luckily i did some protections myself and till then no problems at all...

*@OP..*. 
you should also go through them very carefully.. If you got OLD stock, don't panic just use the precautions we did in those forums...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG!!! Obsedian 800D is damn awesome....


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 24, 2011)

The Corsair Obsidian 800D is seriously an amazing piece of engineering...I am saving money for it from a long-long time...


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 28, 2011)

@S__V: I am looking into the links that you have given me. Let me check my case and update here.

@S_V: I just finished looking into the HAF X front panel, and I found that it is a complete fix version that has been posted in one of the threads that you posted links to, above. I also went a step further and taped every wire joint that is near the front panel switches, with insulation tapes. I also had to tape the edges of the plastic insulator that CM had put in, as there was not much adherence to the PCB.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 28, 2011)

Could you please post some pics of this job you done??


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are the pics:
The PCB as it was when I first took it out of the front panel.

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010728.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010730.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010732.jpg

This is how it looks like after I finished taping:

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010733.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010734.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010735.jpg

I had to use the camera flash to get a clear picture of what things look like.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2011)

waiting to see ur fully assembled rig...........


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 30, 2011)

^ I too am waiting for that only, u know.....

I connected my BenQ HD2220 to my laptop, and found that there is backlight bleeding. It can be easily visible in the lower region of the screen, through the entire width of the lower screen near the BenQ logo. Some bleeding also extends to the middle of the screen on the left edge near the front bezel.
What do I do? I have not contacted BenQ or SMC about it. Anyone have had experience like mine? Please advice me at the earliest.


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 19, 2011)

Just for the completness of the thread that I started:

I got my Gigabyte P67 UD7 mobo atlast. After almost 2 month wait, I was able to get my hands on the mobo that delivers. Here are the assembly pics that I shot.
The config is as follows,
Gigabyte P67 UD7
Intel 2500k @ 3.3GHz
Corsair H70 with *2x Silverstone AP 121*
G.Skill 2x4GB
Glacialtech 950W
MSi N560GTX Ti
Seagate 500GB + 250GB
NZXT Sentry
Cooler Master HAF 942
BenQ 2220HD
Razer Lycosa
Logitech G500
Razer Destructor
LG DVD RW

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010786.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010787.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010791.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010792.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010793.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010795.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010796.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010799.jpg

*i1237.photobucket.com/albums/ff461/rrshankar/P1010801.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

very nice.
i especially like the haf x and mobo.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

No words to say....

Jus gr8!!!! 

Sentry is cool lookin...
How much for it?


----------



## masterkd (Apr 19, 2011)

congrats buddy..atlast your monster is running..really love it!!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2011)

congrats bro
killer PC case btw


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 19, 2011)

@All: Thank you. It was with your expert opinions and idea that I was able to get such a great rig. I trully owe that black monster on my table to the forum members of TDF.

@Jas: HAF 942 is good, and I am yet to take full advantage of that cabinet.

@manju: Sentry set me back by 3,670 and I purchased it from Prime ABGB, online.

@master: Yep, the monster is up and running atlast 

@piyush: Some ppl here were telling me that Corsair cases are more killer than the one I have. Let me know your opinion.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

^your case is top notch. dont worry about corsairs. 

and which is the first game you played? how much you have oced?



lordirecto said:


> @Jas: HAF 942 is good, *and I am yet to take full advantage of that cabinet.*



getting a HD6990??


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 19, 2011)

Great...

Total cost?


----------



## msaiashwin (Apr 19, 2011)

@lorddirecto...congrats on your purchase... please post in your processor temps using hwmonitor at idle and load...i have the maximus iv extreme with the i7 2600k with hyper n620 cooler..


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 19, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^your case is top notch. dont worry about corsairs.
> 
> and which is the first game you played? how much you have oced?
> 
> getting a HD6990??



I am just playing MOBA genre games as of now, like Heroes of Newerth. And a few racing games like GRID, NFS 11 and Assassin's creed 3.
I have only seen the CPU temperature reach 50 C when I am gaming continuously. And my GPU goes up to 45 C.
Case temperature is around 33 C.
Idle CPU: 35 C

I meant that I will be adding another gfx card, hmmmm pity I cannot afford the 6990 



slashragnarok said:


> Great...
> 
> Total cost?



A little above a lakh.



msaiashwin said:


> @lorddirecto...congrats on your purchase... please post in your processor temps using hwmonitor at idle and load...i have the maximus iv extreme with the i7 2600k with hyper n620 cooler..



Ty, I just downloaded hwmonitor. Will post temps asap.


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 20, 2011)

congrratulations! A very good looking and powerful pc. Just went through the entire thread. Quite a story u have!
I hope my experience dealing with online stores will be better when i build my rig next month.


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 20, 2011)

^ TY! Yeah, I did have a rough experience 
Sure, PM me if you need any help when procuring your components.


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2011)

all right. Congrats for the purchase. I'm locking this thread as I guess 11 pages are enough. Aren't they?

Continue in the Show-off section now.  PM me the link after you create your thread as I'll update my post.


----------

